# Does your dog like going to the vet?



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy gets so excited to go to the vet, she throws her hairs like a tarantula! I'm surprised because she's had surgery there twice, one was particularly uncomfortable for her (ACL repair). But the memory doesn't deter her, she's always happy to see her vet


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Sadie used to HATE IT! honestly, she hated geting her temp. taken - - vet has worked out a treat schedule that makes her unaware. She now like the vet, gets excited when when ask her if she "want to go see Dennis?" 
OBi is indifferent.
Bridger hasn't developed an opinion - although he's been there 4 times in the 6 weeks he's lived with us.

(can't believe it's only been 6 weeks! -- he's such a part of our lives)


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

Murphy likes the vets but poor Maggie just shakes and becomes a total lap dog.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I didn't know how to vote....he used to hate it when he was under a year. He'd balk like a stubbern donkey and I'd have to carry him in.

I was able to walk him through the door at about 18 months. Then I had to start carrying him in after he was nuetered at 20 months. After he was nuetered I had to slide him across the floor to get him in the examining room.

And now he easily walks through the door and walks into the examining room. He shakes like a leaf everytime but I think he's excited to be around other dogs.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergie loves the vet (a little too much) and Lily is super happy when it's time to leave the vet - she's awfully suspicious of the scale (like her mommy ) and the exam room.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

All 3 of mine dislike going to the vets. 
Lyndi is the worst of the three. Probably because she is getting old and has been there more often.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Savannah Mae[ upper right] doesn't mind but Karmin freaks..
It's the house of pain for her as soon as she smells the place..
she must remember her puppy shots..

She turns to me, starts yelping, jumps up to my chest and its, " Help Help...Please save me daddy if you love me"

_I feel so bad for me, not her.._
bad for me cause it's like she'll never trust in me again
since I will be bring her back again and again to the house of pain..
_If u really loved me you wouldn't is the look on her mug._

Goldens just grab a chunk of your heart and you'll move mountains for them cause they are just so adorable, loving, and your 4 legged children.. 
yeah.. Im there daddy and Charlotte is there mom..


----------



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

There are yummy *treats* there, lots of very attentive people, other animals to sniff, and did I mention *treats*? What's not to like?? So what if I get poked with a needle...there are *treats* and people who tell me what a good boy I am...while giving me *treats*!!!


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bogart comes into the Vet office and checks himself in by putting his front paws on the counter like to say hi, I'm here. They alwasy laugh when he does that. He is pretty calm in the waiting room and very good in the examination room. ZsaZsa my 13 year old Australian cattle dog doesn't care much for the Vet anymore since her ACL surgery. She goes in and she takes it all what ever the Vet is doing with her but she is shaking and nerves until we get out the door again.
Elke, ZsaZsa and Bogart


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow loves it but Diesel is terrified as soon as we walk in.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie loves it. Gets very excited... maybe a little overexcited. But then, Rookie loves to go pretty much ANYwhere. So far the only place I have found that Rookie does not enjoy is the bath tub!


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

Steel loves it. Ubi, not so much.


----------



## cobrak (Feb 15, 2008)

e.c.mama said:


> There are yummy *treats* there, lots of very attentive people, other animals to sniff, and did I mention *treats*? What's not to like?? So what if I get poked with a needle...there are *treats* and people who tell me what a good boy I am...while giving me *treats*!!!


That sums up Pansy's feelings about the vet in a nutshell.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

All of mine love going to the vet - although hubby says it's because it's their second home. Ha Ha not funny i told him.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

my both hate it.Neather one of them will take a treat from the doctor ,may be from me on the way back.Holmes is so bad i have to care him inside and he shakes,farts and sheds like crazy.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Scout LOVES the vet! She LOVES everyone though! LOL! Ten days after she was spayed I had to take her back to get her stitches removed and I was afraid she would throw a huge fit but she was the one who dragged me in! I think if you take your dog to public places often enough the vet wont stress them out as much. Scout goes everywhere with me so maybe that helps when it comes to the vet?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

MaeMae LOVES the vets too, going anywhere for that matter, lol, Quinn too  Jax on the other hand is a nervous wreck, panting bad, pacing, jittery, hates car rides too


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That was a hard one for m because my run all 3--or did. Buck coulnd't care less. Didn't matter to him ne way or the other. Honey lo9ves it, has to gree the receptionists by rearing up on the deska s soon as we get there, Goes rioght int exam room with no problem at all, greets the techs and Rickey with tail sweeping the floor--always goes down froggy doggy style on the floor as soon as we get in.

KayCee--well, she would go in with no problem, go right to the big digitalo scales at the end of the waiting room, step on them and when I got her weight would tell her okay and she woul all bu drag me to front door, For years we had gone in about once a month for a weigh in and as long as it wa on the scales and out, she was happy.

BUT let me sit down and that was a diffetrent story. We would get back into the exam room and she would get behind my legs and peer around at the tech or Rickey. I would step to the side and she would be right behind me. I felt sorry for her. In her 8 years and 9 months sh ehad had both knees operated on, spay, lots of hot spots shaed, cleaned, ears looked into so many times., dentals, etc. I think she assocaited going thru that door as BADTHINGS ARE GONNA HAPPEN TO ME.. If she had to go into an exam room or into work area, she would not take a treat from anyone. Just weight in--the receptnist would give her a tret and she gobbled it.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

My first dog, my Siberian Husky Nick, always hated it. He did better when we switched to a female vet, and he did even better the last few years of his life when he got to go to work with me and I was the one holding for the exams etc. He used to hide on the floor of the car when we pulled in, hide under the bench in the exam rooms, and do his best to disappear when the vet came in. He got over that a little bit, but he never liked to go.

Diesel and Kramer do ok, but get nervous and don't love it. Kramer hates riding in the car and vomits about 10 minutes into any ride, so he is stressed before we even get to the vet.

Bandit gets a little nervous, but behaves well and usually loosens up by the end of the exam.

Honey and Berkley love the vet and think everyone is there to be their best friend. But that is pretty much their take on life in general so why should the vet clinic be any different? Berkley gets a little nerved up at first, but as soon as the vet comes in she is right in their lap. Honey acts like she has ADD and is all over the place, she can hardly contain herself.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Belle loves it as indicated by the pic on the left and on the right Trooper voices his opinion of going to the vet~hates IT! They just went last Monday! Belle weighs 88 lbs and Trooper 67 lbs.


----------



## fferris (Mar 4, 2007)

*Sir Dave Golden Boy (Dave the Math Dog)*

Dave loves going to the Vet. When it is his turn in the exam room he walks in and gets on the scale without being told.

Dave, son Murphy, Debbie and Frank


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rusty is all waggin' talls when we bring him in, he loves meeting the other dogs. But if they have to take him into a room by himself without us, he freaks out! This was a long time ago though, during the puppy shots period. We always get him something special after the vet though, last time he got Ralph's ices LOL. Tomorrow he has an appointment, because he seems to be a bit under the weather and hes been around a KC dog lately, so I'll report what his take on the vet is then!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

My kids love to go to the vet. They get to see their Aunt Brookie!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Champ is happy to walk in and wait with me in the waiting room, but whenever the vet has to take him and he is separated from me he gets terrified!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

All three of mine love the vet's


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Muprhy loves it...you have to explain in reception when he's wooo woooing at the top of his lungs that he's not trying to get to someones cat to eat it..he just wants to say hello too everyone!

He recognises the vet's he's seen before too...as they walk through reception he wooo wooos them too...'I'm over here...come and say hello'


----------



## goldenfrodo (Sep 1, 2005)

My dogs hate going to the vets. Dont know why as the vets are great with them.

Barbara


----------

